# traits in a guy that would annoy you



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

a complement to this thread http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...girl-that-would-annoy-you-1566769/index3.html


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

What I said in the other:



Wren611 said:


> Loud/OTT, two-faced, vain, careless, low attention span, those kinds of things. Oh and although I come across arrogant, I hate it in other people.


Since I'm pans, I hate those traits in anyone; male, female, trans*.


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

I just hate guys who spend most of their conversations poking fun at eachother. And hate it even more when its me (I have a history of being bullied by groups of guys) Usually someone gets hurt or pissed off (invoking a fight) so its just not worth it.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

short scrawny asian beta loser


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Ignopius said:


> I just hate guys who spend most of their conversations poking fun at eachother. And hate it even more when its me. Usually someone gets hurt or pissed off (invoking a fight) so its just not worth it.


yeah. guys are so mean to each other in such an aggressive way. and you're not allowed to get upset or say stop it or else they'll say you're too sensitive and call you a p*ssy and a wimp for not being able to take a joke. a lot of male culture is cruel and icky. girls are obviously mean to each other, too, just in different, subtle....sometimes much more harmful ways. guys stab all the time, you know what to expect, but girls will attack out of nowhere with some devastating shade. i dunno. we're all such dicks.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Guys that comment in a female thread :no...nice signature though op ..sacrilegious


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Imbored21 said:


> short scrawny asian beta loser


just curious but are you perhaps referring to yourself????


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

gopherinferno said:


> yeah. guys are so mean to each other in such an aggressive way. and you're not allowed to get upset or say stop it or else they'll say you're too sensitive and call you a p*ssy and a wimp for not being able to take a joke. a lot of male culture is cruel and icky. girls are obviously mean to each other, too, just in different, subtle....sometimes much more harmful ways. guys stab all the time, you know what to expect, but girls will attack out of nowhere with some devastating shade. i dunno. we're all such dicks.


Well guys take stabs straight to eachothers faces. Girls are usually more subtle or do it behind your back. The latter seems smarter imo although feels a bit more malicious. :stu <--I love this emote btw


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

blue2 said:


> Guys that comment in a female thread :no...nice signature though op ..sacrilegious


there's not a "no boys allowed" rule. especially because there are plenty of gay and bisexual men. and this can also apply to friendships. ^^

also, this is sas. any thread is going to have guys getting their icky opinions and input all over even if it's like, a thread about what brand of pads and tampons we prefer.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

I can never talk deeply with other men or share my feelings and insecurities. My friendships and conversations with men are so shallow, and whenever anyone starts touching on something that may be a serious, sensitive subject, it turns into a joke and the conversation gets avoided. I don't know how to name that trait, but that's what I don't like.

I've had deeper conversations with women I just met on this site in the last 24 hours than I ever had in my entire life with another man including my dad. That's so sad.


----------



## Sean07 (May 9, 2014)

-Guys who don't do the helicopter with their penis, if you've got it, 'copter it. 
-Guys in the army who cry over photographs of their significant others, as though their tears will actually do anything to prevent the cheating wife from having her way with a better man and father to your children back home. So beta omg so beta...
-Guys who tuck their penis and balls between their legs and dance around their creepy underground basement in the skin of a recently murdered teenager
-Guys that dismiss the message of Paula Abdul's 'Opposites Attract' as fantasy and don't just sit back and enjoy the dancing cartoon sensation that is MC Skat Kat
-Guys who squat in the garden to take a dump in a hole because it 'increases the likelihood of a clean drop compared to a regular Western toilet' Yeah? Well so would massive arse tongs but I don't see you in a rush to invent those do I? Disgusting. 
-Guys who say 'Never nibble nobbly knees' three times then wink at me as if to say they're kidding and they actually do want to bite me. 

Men eh?


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Sean07 said:


> -Guys who don't do the helicopter with their penis, if you've got it, copter it.
> -Guys who cry over photographs of their significant others, as though their tears will actually help to prevent your cheating wife from having her way with a better man and father to your children back home. So beta omg so beta...
> -Guys who tuck their penis and balls between their legs and dance around their creepy underground basement in the skin of a recently murdered teenager
> -Guys that dismiss the message of Paula Abdul's 'Opposites Attract' as fantasy and don't just sit back and enjoy the dancing cartoon sensation that is MC Skat Kat
> ...


u read my mind bruh


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Ignopius said:


> I just hate guys who spend most of their conversations poking fun at eachother. And hate it even more when its me (I have a history of being bullied by groups of guys) Usually someone gets hurt or pissed off (invoking a fight) so its just not worth it.


What? That's what I miss about hanging out with guys, friendly ribbing.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Wings of Amnesty said:


> I can never talk deeply with other men or share my feelings and insecurities. My friendships and conversations with men are so shallow, and whenever anyone starts touching on something that may be a serious, sensitive subject, it turns into a joke and the conversation gets avoided. I don't know how to name that trait, but that's what I don't like.
> 
> I've had deeper conversations with women I just met on this site in the last 24 hours than I ever had in my entire life with another man including my dad. That's so sad.


We like vaginas, we don't like being one.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

nubly said:


> We like vaginas, we don't like being one.


guys like you are the reason men have to keep their emotions repressed. it's not "cool" to talk about real stuff, real feelings. you gotta just punch each other and make dick and fart jokes and that's it. until you can't hold in your misery and end up raging in a really unhealthy, self-destructive, or violent way.

let a bro express his feelings and maybe even cry, man. don't be such a high school PE teacher about everything.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Arrogance/narcissism/vanity, cruelty, laziness, lack of curiosity.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

A Theta male


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Beta
Militant White knights.


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

'Beta'? Sigh.

Anyways. Racists, homophobes, misogynists, ignoramuses, haters. That kind of stuff.

Different tone than talking about girls cos I answered that in terms of 'dateable' traits cos I'm not gay so this thread is more about males I could bear knowing.


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)

Hypermasculinity is the absolute worst. Yuck


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

Sensitive Elliot Rodger party pooper vagina types that whine, cry and complain about still being a virgin and not being able to get a girlfriend annoy the poop out of me.

Oh and pretty much anyone that can't take a joke.


----------



## Etherealx (Jan 29, 2013)

i pretty much hate all men™


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Sensitive Elliot Rodger party pooper vagina types that whine, cry and complain about still being a virgin and not being able to get a girlfriend annoy the poop out of me.
> 
> Oh and pretty much anyone that can't take a joke.


Well you best stay out of Frustration Dating & Virginity forums then because thats filled with guys who just need a place to rant about their shortcomings.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

guys who treat you differently because you are a girl, you know the ones who:
-make a big show of how they are a 'gentleman' and treat you like a lady and act all courtly and overprotective in a cringeworthily exaggerated manner; it's not funny, and it's especially not funny when you are doing it ironically
-fawn excessively. ugh plz just stop it already
-flirt excessively, even after you tell them you're not interested in them and it makes you uncomfortable. it's like they can't seem to comprehend any other way of interacting with a woman, and dude i know you are joking around and stuff but it's not cool and it makes me all awkward and deep down you know i just want to be bros. bros before hos except after c
-ask you lots of intrusive questions about your love (and even sex) life, and then proceed to act surprised by what you tell them, if anything. like srsly **** off, you sycophantic pervert

i guess i'm in a rant-y mood today, lol. but in general:


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Apathy. I just have trouble with apathetic people in general. Probably because I'm very highly motivated myself.

Vulgarity. Not telling dirty jokes, which I like, but a kind of lowness of character. Trashiness.

Cruelty. Any kind of cruelty is right out.

Hyper-sensitivity. Men who are "touchy" and anger easily, typically when they misunderstand you and jump to insane conclusions.

Emotionally locked down. I don't mind men who are reserved, but I can't have a relationship with you if you never open up.


----------



## HelpfulHero (Aug 14, 2013)

passive aggression doesn't suit you


----------



## SA go0n (Mar 5, 2014)

chronic stank breath


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

Like I said in the other forum: bigoted, indecisive, dense. I also encounter far too many men (usually ones twice my age) down here that are domineering and expect me too submit to them; it's disgusting and degrading. I'm open to dating older men, I'm with one right now, but I can't stand it when they exclusively prey on younger girls because of their own control issues and desire to manipulate them.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Overly sarcastic, snarky, like what I posted in the other thread. Self righteous, holier than thou type attitude people. Their perceived moral superiority is extremely annoying. Again this goes for both boys and girls.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Etherealx said:


> i pretty much hate all men™


What did I ever do to you?


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

truant said:


> Apathy. I just have trouble with apathetic people in general.


Meh. >


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

SuperSky said:


> Meh. >


I'd reply to this but what's the point?


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Sensitive Elliot Rodger party pooper vagina types that whine, cry and complain about still being a virgin and not being able to get a girlfriend annoy the poop out of me.
> 
> Oh and pretty much anyone that can't take a joke.


Would you date a virgin guy? No. Thats why some guys whine, becuse they have no hope.

Its not possible to accept a life without love. It is part of human nature to want love and not be alone whole life.


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

Wrong website buddy.
You are probably searching for that one website, where men gather together to talk smack about other men they deem inferior, so their own balls can grow back again.


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

Why don't you build yourself an ICMB, that should be way easier than meeting a man who meets all of your strict expectations.
You want this and that and if that person doesn't have it, you deem him worthless.
So, how about you sweetheart?
What do you have to offer, besides trying to feel superior, huh?


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Orbiter said:


> Why don't you build yourself an ICMB, that should be way easier than meeting a man who meets all of your strict expectations.
> You want this and that and if that person doesn't have it, you deem him worthless.
> So, how about you sweetheart?
> What do you have to offer, besides trying to feel superior, huh?


You need a hug.

(((hug)))


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

"You need a hug".
Come on, at least try it properly.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Aggresive, spoiling for a fight, unreasonable, rude, arroance, argumentatvie, speaks before he thinks, communist, nazi, hates shy people, hates northerners, slug, better fingernails than me, hates cats, drinks 4 pints a day, low IQ but thinks he's smarter than Einstein, Snail.


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

gopherinferno said:


> yeah. guys are so mean to each other in such an aggressive way. and you're not allowed to get upset or say stop it or else they'll say you're too sensitive and call you a p*ssy and a wimp for not being able to take a joke. a lot of male culture is cruel and icky. girls are obviously mean to each other, too, just in different, subtle....sometimes much more harmful ways. guys stab all the time, you know what to expect, but girls will attack out of nowhere with some devastating shade. i dunno. we're all such dicks.





Wings of Amnesty said:


> I can never talk deeply with other men or share my feelings and insecurities. My friendships and conversations with men are so shallow, and whenever anyone starts touching on something that may be a serious, sensitive subject, it turns into a joke and the conversation gets avoided. I don't know how to name that trait, but that's what I don't like.
> 
> I've had deeper conversations with women I just met on this site in the last 24 hours than I ever had in my entire life with another man including my dad. That's so sad.


It's true some guys I've talked to just don't seem to know how to deal with conversation involving feeling and I have no idea if they're just uncomfortable or think what I'm saying sounds like a personal problem and I should go fix that, but I also feel like I know guys I could share most anything with and they'd be open and non-judgmental and happy to talk if I brought up what I wanted to say in a relaxed social context ... and I see other guys do that with each other ... I don't really, of course, because <reasons related to me being here>.

I think a lot of it is just being in a good community, in the broadest sense of the word. Find yourself in places with good atmosphere, purpose, life, goodness, and there will be good people there.


----------



## AlwaysImagining (May 25, 2012)

Ignopius said:


> I just hate guys who spend most of their conversations poking fun at eachother. And hate it even more when its me (I have a history of being bullied by groups of guys) Usually someone gets hurt or pissed off (invoking a fight) so its just not worth it.


:frown2::squeeze



Wings of Amnesty said:


> I can never talk deeply with other men or share my feelings and insecurities. My friendships and conversations with men are so shallow, and whenever anyone starts touching on something that may be a serious, sensitive subject, it turns into a joke and the conversation gets avoided. I don't know how to name that trait, but that's what I don't like.
> 
> I've had deeper conversations with women I just met on this site in the last 24 hours than I ever had in my entire life with another man including my dad. That's so sad.


This. So much.



gopherinferno said:


> guys like you are the reason men have to keep their emotions repressed. it's not "cool" to talk about real stuff, real feelings. you gotta just punch each other and make dick and fart jokes and that's it. until you can't hold in your misery and end up raging in a really unhealthy, self-destructive, or violent way.
> 
> let a bro express his feelings and maybe even cry, man. don't be such a high school PE teacher about everything.


Preach! Haha


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

ljubo said:


> Would you date a virgin guy? No. Thats why some guys whine, becuse they have no hope.


Oh please, there's women/guys out there that wouldn't have an issue dating a virgin dude.


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

Why is it that every time this type of thread appears, there has to be some guys that either takes offence of some woman's slight preferences or some guy that posts what he thinks women wants and usually gets offended when someone tells him that isn't always true?


----------



## Xisha (Apr 19, 2015)

We can all see that you have muscles bigger than a pea. Stop inconspicuously flexing every 10 seconds.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Arrogance 
Obnoxious 
Loud
No respect towards women (only viewing them as sex objects)
Sexist
Racist
Homophobe
Stupid 
Basically mean


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Just as I thought. All the women are describing me.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

Xisha said:


> We can all see that you have muscles bigger than a pea. Stop inconspicuously flexing every 10 seconds.


NEVER!!


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

Rubbing dirt on everything to fix stuff.


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

Xisha said:


> We can all see that you have muscles bigger than a pea. Stop inconspicuously flexing every 10 seconds.


Yeah, I know what guys you are talking about. Who clearly want to show off their muscles. I don't blame them though.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

PERVERTS.

I have a Mexican coworker who has a girlfriend but hits on every, single, girl at work.

He checks out every woman with two legs and has to be the biggest Horndog alive.

He thinks he's a womanizer but I just think he's gross.

I understand if you're single and you're not getting laid to act in an overly sexualized manner- that's perfectly understandable and even normal- but when you have a long-term girlfriend? And most likely having sex every week?

I think it's a cultural thing. He's like a dog that you need to chain up, he will stare openly at girl's breasts and butt (mine included). He won't make any effort to conceal it like most men who will sneak a peak. He'll just stare and stare and stare and he's GROSS.

What kind of girl wants a man like this? This has to be my biggest pet peeve.


----------



## Xisha (Apr 19, 2015)

bad baby said:


> NEVER!!


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

Xisha said:


>


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

One of the most annoying things to witness (of anything ever) is two guys trying to one-up each other like a pair of glorified baboons.

Or one guy going on about how he's this and that, done this and that... Yeah, the only person impressed with you... is you.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

i don't like those long shorts they wear, especially when the socks go up too high.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Just Lurking said:


> One of the most annoying things to witness (of anything ever) is two guys trying to one-up each other like a pair of glorified baboons.
> 
> Or one guy going on about how he's this and that, done this and that... Yeah, the only person impressed with you... is you.


YES! Just last week I was talking with a guy friend, when I mentioned something I'm pretty knowledgeable about (experienced it firsthand) and he tries to one-up me with even more info about that topic, which was actually not completely accurate... It got pretty uncomfortable. 

I with I was more articulate in real-time, instead of afterwards, so I could comfortably call people out on their BS, haha.


----------



## Xisha (Apr 19, 2015)

bad baby said:


>


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Wings of Amnesty said:


> I can never talk deeply with other men or share my feelings and insecurities. My friendships and conversations with men are so shallow, and whenever anyone starts touching on something that may be a serious, sensitive subject, it turns into a joke and the conversation gets avoided. I don't know how to name that trait, but that's what I don't like.
> 
> I've had deeper conversations with women I just met on this site in the last 24 hours than I ever had in my entire life with another man including my dad. That's so sad.


I can relate and sadly I am one of those guys who feels incredibly awkward having a deep and meaningful with another guy, I don't know why, it's just the automated emotion. That's why I'm much better friends with woman because I can be my complete self.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

Xisha said:


>


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

-Really negative, pessimistic guys who complain about women hating them but they haven't stepped out of the house or had a relationship with a real woman.
-Vain, Conceited
-Guys who fawn over you and compliment you like you are the queen of the world every minute of your life -- like that's the only thing you have going for you is your looks.
-Guys who are intimidated by smart women.
-Guys who hate women yet want to date them.


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

meepie said:


> -Really negative, pessimistic guys who complain about women hating them but they haven't stepped out of the house or had a relationship with a real woman.
> -Vain, Conceited
> *-Guys who fawn over you and compliment you like you are the queen of the world every minute of your life -- like that's the only thing you have going for you is your looks.*
> -Guys who are intimidated by smart women.
> -Guys who hate women yet want to date them.


Isn't that the whole "Post a Picture of Yourself Right Now" thread? Hahaha:grin2:


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

AussiePea said:


> I can relate and sadly _I am one of those guys who feels incredibly awkward having a deep and meaningful with another guy_, I don't know why, it's just the automated emotion. That's why I'm much better friends with woman because I can be my complete self.


And this is why I can't be friends with guys. I don't know anything about any of the subjects guys seem to like to talk about and they get all weird the moment anything gets serious. And they're so competitive about everything. Like, I don't care. I'm not trying to beat you at anything. Stop spreading your tail feathers.

It's just easier to avoid men altogether.


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

I don't know if I know the wrong men but they aren't crazily competitive like that...most of the guys I know are extremely lazy and aimless really.

But talking about feelings? Yes! That is hard! It's hard for me and a lot of men, and women. Why do people always want to know about feelings? I never understand it.


----------



## crosswing (Aug 19, 2015)

I know how that feels. it's pretty damn crappy


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

The direct lack of SASsiness.

If it ain't there, you ain't a square! Four sides all the same and different angles, yo!


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Guys that try way too hard to be witty and funny. Like, **** dude, you don't have to crack jokes and sling snappy lines every 5 seconds.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Guys are ugly.


----------



## Fey (Nov 4, 2014)

That has got to be the best dad joke of the year.


----------



## thomasjune (Apr 7, 2012)

People who get too comfortable with you when they hardly even know you.
Like when I meet a new coworker one day and the next day they act like we're best friends or something... cracking jokes and/or asking personal questions. Fck off!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Potato Girl (Jul 22, 2013)

that thing they do with their mouth and voice when they make sounds that form words


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

guys who sound like this. 

Y0 broooooo i got so totally wasted like last Saturday night! Party all night and **** *****es! 

Kind of like how most rappers sound these days. Pitbull anyone?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

arrogance, insensitivity, being too clingy, being purposefully mean to others, violent.


----------



## losthismarbles (Jul 5, 2014)

I have some of the qualities listed in this thread. =*(


----------



## livetolovetolive (Jun 11, 2015)

Guys who act gay.







JOKE! I love everyone. I especially love effeminate guys. Guys all boil down to this: "I'm better than you." All the stupid games and posturing just give me a headache. I'm not the type of guy who sees the need for all of that. At least I try not to be that type of guy... maybe I still am a bit.. BUT I'm working on it. 'Effeminate' guys have mastered that right off the bat. No silly games with them, just.. them, no nonsense.

What it all comes down to is you be you I'll be me we happy.


----------



## CheezusCrust (May 23, 2013)

truant said:


> And this is why I can't be friends with guys. I don't know anything about any of the subjects guys seem to like to talk about and they get all weird the moment anything gets serious. And they're so competitive about everything. Like, I don't care. I'm not trying to beat you at anything. Stop spreading your tail feathers.
> 
> It's just easier to avoid men altogether.


I find the hyper-competitiveness annoying as well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

too self-centered
thoughtless
inconsiderate
not caring / lacks compassion
rude


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

kesker said:


> i don't like those long shorts they wear, especially when the socks go up too high.


yeah - and the sandals.

(although I admit some of them do look quite comfortable)


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Staticnz said:


> I don't know if I know the wrong men but they aren't crazily competitive like that...most of the guys I know are extremely lazy and aimless really.
> 
> But talking about feelings? Yes! That is hard! It's hard for me and a lot of men, and women. *Why do people always want to know about feelings?* I never understand it.


Because they have a huge impact on us - on our happiness and our lives in general.

I have a friend I talk to every couple of months. He works at the book market I used to sell at. When I go and spend some time with him we talk about what's been happening in our lives - with him it's usually about what's happening with his love-life. It's great - we probably save a fortune in shrink bills.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

Here's one not mentioned yet. 

Perverts. I'm not at all comfortable with promiscuity.


----------



## Owl Eyes (May 23, 2011)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Sensitive Elliot Rodger party pooper vagina types that whine, cry and complain about still being a virgin and not being able to get a girlfriend annoy the poop out of me.
> 
> Oh and pretty much anyone that can't take a joke.


This^^ and so many guys wonder on this site why they are so hopeless.


----------



## Demure (Jul 14, 2014)

One of the biggest traits I can't stand in a guy is arrogance. It really annoys me when people say all women think confidence is sexy. I'm a woman and I disagree. I find the shy, awkward guys to be much more attractive, because you know they sincerely want to get to know you. And it's really cute. I've found that shy people are generally nice- many people's shyness (or at least mine) stems from my fear of accidentally offending people, so maybe that's why. Overly confident guys strike me as fake, as someone striving to maintain his position as an alpha male.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

Complainers with no work ethic are the worst.


----------

